# ITP SS112 or SS312 - finish durability



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am extremely close to ordering up a new set of wheels and tires for my '13 Honda Foreman. I have the tires and sizes picked out (Maxxis Bighorn -26x9 & 26x12x12). I have the wheels narrowed down to 2 different rims (ITP SS112 & SS312). 

My question has to do with durability. Not structure (i know they have a lifetime structure warranty) but of the finish on both of these wheels. I am curious as to what you guys that are running these are seeing? Feel free to post a pic of your machine as well! 

I will not be muddying them in 2+ feet of mud or dragging them through any really rough trails but they will see corn stalks and gravel a lot. Is one of these going to hold up significantly better than the other?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They will be about the same. Really just depends on which you like better. 

Deep gravel is going to eat at the protective covering on them though. I don't mean like gravel roads, I mean like if you are riding in a gravel bottom creek a lot...


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the response Polaris425! I completely understand about deep gravel. :agreed: Luckily it will be gravel roads and not pits that I have to worry about. Thanks again. Anyone else have words of wisdom when it comes to either of these wheels?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the ss312 on both my bikes and there holding up great


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have black 112's and they r pretty beat up from rising at hatfield. Deep routes and rocks r taking some nicks out if them. Don't know if I would do black again (camo brute though so didn't want bling!)


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

onebadcummin said:


> I have the ss312 on both my bikes and there holding up great


Thanks OBC! That is great to hear. I would think muddying would be pretty tough on rim finishes?! I am definitely leaning towards the 312's!


----------



## Grizzle917 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, the order has been placed!

ITP SS312's
12x7
2+5 and 5+2 offset

Maxxis Bighorn - Original
26x9 Front
26x12 Rear

I cannot wait to get them on!!!! :cowbell_snl:

Thanks again to those who have helped me with the process! I really appreciate it!


----------

